# system not detecting my USB IDE HDD

## ibnpaul

Hi all,

I have a IDE HDD that I rescued from an almost dead iBook which I installed in a USB case.  I am now trying to recover the data from it.  I have support for HFS and HFS+ compiled into the kernel and have ivman, hal, and dbus installed and enabled in the default runlevel, with hal and dbus in my make.conf.  I also installed the ivman-user script from the ivman HOWTO in the Gentoo wiki and enabled it in the default runlevel and implemented the bit about making hal recognize usb drives as mountable in that same HOWTO.  When I tested the drive in M$ it was detected and "installed", but because I assume it is HFS did not mount properly.  Lsusb turns up nothing, same with dmesg, and there is no folder under /media.  I have tried everything my limited knowledge can come up with, and now need some assistance.  Can anyone help?  Thank you.

----------

## poly_poly-man

It doesn't even respond to lsusb!?!?!?

That is strange. What is the model of the case?

Do you have another drive to test?

hih,

poly-p man

----------

## ibnpaul

The case is a no-name chinese type case.

I don't have another HDD to test, but as I said windoze detected and registered it so I don't think that the case is the problem...

----------

## poly_poly-man

This is 'doze on the same computer? 

It could be your computer's usb hub (internal) that is at fault, but probably not.

You checked 'lsusb -v'  for a relevant entry? Post the whole contents here, please.

hih,

poly-p man

----------

## ibnpaul

No, the 'doze is my wife's comp.  Here is my lsusb -v:

```

Bus 008 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0000 

  idProduct          0x0000 

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 uhci_hcd

  iProduct                2 UHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:01:03.1

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval             255

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             2

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood        1 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0x62 

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0300 lowspeed power

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0000 

  idProduct          0x0000 

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 uhci_hcd

  iProduct                2 UHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:1d.1

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval             255

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             2

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood        1 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0x80 

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Single TT

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0000 

  idProduct          0x0000 

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 ehci_hcd

  iProduct                2 EHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:01:03.2

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval              12

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             4

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

    TT think time 8 FS bits

  bPwrOn2PwrGood       10 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0x80 

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

   Port 3: 0000.0100 power

   Port 4: 0000.0100 power

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Single TT

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0000 

  idProduct          0x0000 

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 ehci_hcd

  iProduct                2 EHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:1d.7

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval              12

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength              11

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             8

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

    TT think time 8 FS bits

  bPwrOn2PwrGood       10 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00 0x80

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0x67  0xd6 

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

   Port 3: 0000.0100 power

   Port 4: 0000.0100 power

   Port 5: 0000.0100 power

   Port 6: 0000.0000

   Port 7: 0000.0100 power

   Port 8: 0000.0100 power

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0000 

  idProduct          0x0000 

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 uhci_hcd

  iProduct                2 UHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:01:03.0

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval             255

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             2

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood        1 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0x80 

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0000 

  idProduct          0x0000 

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 uhci_hcd

  iProduct                2 UHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:1d.0

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval             255

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             2

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood        1 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0x80 

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0000 

  idProduct          0x0000 

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 uhci_hcd

  iProduct                2 UHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:1d.3

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval             255

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             2

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood        1 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0x80 

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 045e:0039 Microsoft Corp. IntelliMouse Optical

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x045e Microsoft Corp.

  idProduct          0x0039 IntelliMouse Optical

  bcdDevice            1.21

  iManufacturer           1 Microsoft

  iProduct                2 Microsoft IntelliMouse� Optical

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           34

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xa0

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower              100mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         3 Human Interface Devices

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Boot Interface Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol      2 Mouse

      iInterface              0 

        HID Device Descriptor:

          bLength                 9

          bDescriptorType        33

          bcdHID               1.00

          bCountryCode            0 Not supported

          bNumDescriptors         1

          bDescriptorType        34 Report

          wDescriptorLength      72

         Report Descriptors: 

           ** UNAVAILABLE **

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0004  1x 4 bytes

        bInterval              10

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0000 

  idProduct          0x0000 

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 uhci_hcd

  iProduct                2 UHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:1d.2

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval             255

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             2

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood        1 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0x80 

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0303 lowspeed power enable connect

```

I do have a PCI USB2.0 card installed w/a VIA chipset (not being used for the HDD), I don't know why this would matter, but you never know...  Thanks!

----------

## poly_poly-man

Try plugging your mouse into the same port that the drive was in when you did the 'lsusb -v'.

Try swapping all of the ports around, maybe you'll find that a few of your ports are dead.

hih,

poly-p man

----------

## ibnpaul

That would be too simple, huh...

I'm trying that

will post results

Ah-hah!  Now I'm getting a new ID in lsusb:

```

Bus 008 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 067b:2506 Prolific Technology, Inc. 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 005 Device 003: ID 045e:0039 Microsoft Corp. IntelliMouse Optical

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

```

Thank you!  That was very simple.  Oddly enough the mouse works in the port that the HDD was in previously.  /media is still empty, though.

This is what dmesg reports:

```

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

 uba: unknown partition table

```

----------

## poly_poly-man

 *ibnpaul wrote:*   

> That would be too simple, huh...
> 
> I'm trying that
> 
> will post results
> ...

 

Gee, I wonder why the iBook died...  :Smile: 

You plugged the hard drive into one of the front ports, didn't you?

The drive case is bus powered (at least somewhat). The mouse will work on almost no power. It used to be that you would get terminal a/o log entries telling you to power your device better, maybe it's in the kernel somewhere (the option, not the log  :Smile:  )

As for the drive, your best bet is to find a whole drive hex-editor and learn hfs. You may be able to (if you are lucky) rebuild the partition table (groan) and if you are even luckier, you may be able to get some of your files back  :Very Happy: 

Or repartition the whole thing, use it to store backups or video or something.

poly-p man

----------

## ibnpaul

First of all, I take an issue with your sarcasm.  Not everyone has the time to learn things overnight.  I am not stupid and I am learning,  I just haven't gotten to everything yet.  You should be more understanding, I'm sure you were in my shoes at one point.

Secondly, to answer your assumption, the drive was not plugged into the front USB port, it was plugged into one of the ones in the back connected to the motherboard.

Am I to assume from that that I need to get a powered case b/c none of my usb ports will sufficiently power the drive?

Can anyone suggest a whole drive hex editor that I could get and possibly point me in the direction of some documentation to read concerning this?

----------

